# Dutch truckers in Canada?



## huahineddy (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi there,
My name is Ed, i am a 45 yr old truckdriver Dutch national. I have been staying in Thailand for 6 months a year since 2005 as i married a Thai wife. The economy has gotten so bad in the Netherlands that i decided to try to go to canada and make a new start doing the same job as a truckdriver preferably in Alberta. Are there any Dutch truckers/expats on this forum with some insights on the branche at this time so i can get an idea of what to expect? I would love to get in contact and brainstorm about possibilities with you, any help would be much appreciated !
Greetings and thanks, Ed


----------

